# Physik lib



## Kababär (12. Mai 2016)

Hi,

ich suche nach einer Physik Bibliothek, die Sachen ausrechnen kann.
Dabei geht es mir nicht darum, die Dinge grafisch darzustellen, sondern lediglich Berechnungen durchführt (ich bin etwas faul um das alles selbst zu schreiben, wird aber gemacht falls es sowas nicht gibt).
Und zwar gehts um folgende Themen:
Kinematik, Dynmaik, Arbeit und Energie, Leistung, Impulse, Rotationsbewegungen,Schwingungen, Wellen und Schall.

Wäre schön, wenn da jemand was für mich hätte


----------



## BuckRogers (13. Mai 2016)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=java+physics+library

Eventuell ist dies interessant:

http://jscience.org/


----------



## dayaftereh (13. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mal mit Bullet in C++ gearbeitet. Weiß jetzt nicht wie weit die Physik Engine deine Anforderungen abdeckt aber Bullet wird in vielen Situationensumgebungen genutzt ( zB http://gazebosim.org ). Es gibt ein Java Port von Bullet, suche mal nach JBullet.


----------



## Kababär (13. Mai 2016)

Das habe ich auch gesehen, allerdings ist es eine Visualisierung von physikalischen Ereignissen.
Ich suche allerdings nur nach mathematischen Funktionen physikalischer Natur zum Berechnen einfacher Sachen.

@BuckRogers Ich weiß wie man Google nutzt  Nur scheinen die meisten Vektoren von Google bereits beim Stichwort "Library" auf "Engine" zu zeigen, was die Suche erheblich erschwert.


----------



## BuckRogers (17. Mai 2016)

Die Suche gestaltet sich aus den von dir angeführten Gründen tatsächlich als schwierig.


----------

